# What USB Wifi device with antenna do you guys use?



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I live in a concrete house and cannot access my wifi from the kitchen.. My buddy has an alfa with a big antenna and he can use my wifi in the kitchen on Ubuntu, I am just curious are there any cards out there we know work for freebsd that are powerful and can take an external antenna and connect via usb?
I just don't want to buy something that won't work!! So I was hoping for a bit of guidance.

Thanks guys,


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello,

I use the linksys wusb54g (rt2500usb chipset)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41E1V9TZ3RL._SL500_.jpg

I have seen people do some wicked antenna modifications, but I can happily access my neighbors wireless without the need to modify the device.


----------



## PseudoCylon (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.freeantennas.com/projects/template2/index.html

It's designed for piggy tail antenna, but you can easily modify to fit USB dangles. And I guess it's cheapest antenna you can buy.

P.S.
You are not using microwave while using wifi, are you? Microwave emits 2.4 ghz radio.


----------



## lme@ (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't use this: 

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=7113


----------

